
Is it a Canaletto or a Bellotto? Don’t ask an art historian - prismatic
http://www.theguardian.com/education/2015/nov/15/art-historians-fail-spot-differences-paintings-canaletto-bellotto
======
cafard
I almost never do.

To be less flippant, I'm not sure that defining the field of art history more
broadly is a bad thing. I would hate to see the disappearance of those who can
make fine distinctions between painters; there should be room for them too in
the art history world.

I did guess correctly, by the way, but I couldn't tell you whether it was
because I saw one of the pictures long ago at a Canaletto exhibition at the
National Gallery of Art, from books, or just chance.

------
gertef
Need people to classify paintings by idiosyncratic style?

This seems like a rather approachable problem for Google Brain and friends.

Heck, since the painters are all dead, you can solve most of the problem by
just saving a copy of all the known authorships, and classify the rest.

